# I heard a. chick peep!



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Heard a chick peep through and egg! Does this mean I can expect a chick soon? And if one hatches how soon after should I expect others to hatch?
Sorry this is my first time


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh by the way today is day 20..............


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

expertnewbie said:


> Oh by the way today is day 20..............


Get the brooder ready, babies are on the way! They should be pipping any time now. Mine usually start pipping on the 20th day. Congrats!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome congrats. It can take up to a full day or so for the hatch. Sometimes sooner , sometime longer. Once the chick is out, leave it in the incubator, its chirping and moving will encourage the others to hatch. Also no need to food or water, the chicks will be fine for 72 hours without it.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Awesome! Thank you both for the wonderful suggestions and information!


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm a little worried though my humidity is up to 79. Is this bad? Is so what can I do to fix this?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would not touch anything. Your humidity will raise during hatching. Plus if you open it now or mess with it, you risk shrink wrapping the chicks. Just sit on your hands and wait  I know it is hard but its best to let the babies do their thing and let nature take over. Good luck  Take pics if you can.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Now the real wait begins. This is the hardest time during the entire process, the hearing but not seeing and wanting so bad to see that pip, then the chick that emerges.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

My humidity is up to 81. Is that bad? Last question haha


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

As far as I aware high humidity is ok, its the low humidity that you need to worry about. I would not make any adjustments. According to MSU the humidity should be 65% or higher.

http://msucares.com/poultry/reproductions/poultry_environment.html


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

When mine start to hatch the humidity is around 65 but it quickly climbs to 80 or 90 as they hatch and then slowly goes back down as they dry off and fluff out.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Same Herron humidity. So excited for you! Welcome to phase two of chicken addiction!


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Still no holes in the egg. Still waiting ahhhhhhh


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And wait you must. This is what I meant about the truly hard part. Just keep us posted on what you hear and see. Expert hands on this board can give you some valuable information.

It could be another day before that pip happens. And they get quiet and rest which can cause panic, don't. Just like human babies they will sleep off and on.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

There is a small crack in the egg! Still can't see a beak though


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

I woke up this morning. One is hatched! He is walking all on the rotator and is slipping. Should I get him out so he doesn't brake a leg. He hatched over night


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

expertnewbie said:


> I woke up this morning. One is hatched! He is walking all on the rotator and is slipping. Should I get him out so he doesn't brake a leg. He hatched over night


you took the eggs out of the turner, right? If so, and you removed the turner, I guess it can differ based on the model,or design, but, can you post a pic of it? And congrats on the baby.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

It has a removable rotator but my dad put an egg in3 days after all mine. So I left the rotator in. The black spot in the corner is the chick


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

He hatched overnight. When can I take him out?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

expertnewbie said:


> It has a removable rotator but my dad put an egg in3 days after all mine. So I left the rotator in. The black spot in the corner is the chick


when I do that on occasion, they all go on lockdown at the same time, and I just give me a few extra days to see if the last ones hatch.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

expertnewbie said:


> He hatched overnight. When can I take him out?


. I would leave in if you have more due to hatch. But, once he is all dry and fluffed they are ok to take out and get under the heat lamp in the brooder box.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Take the rotator out. Or turner as its known here or hatching chicks will have a harder time hatching and can get caught. 

I usually wait until they are really up on their feet, if one is having a fit in there and running all over everything I'll put it in the brooder with a stuffed something to get under. Some use feather dusters.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

robin416 said:


> Take the rotator out. Or turner as its known here or hatching chicks will have a harder time hatching and can get caught. I usually wait until they are really up on their feet, if one is having a fit in there and running all over everything I'll put it in the brooder with a stuffed something to get under. Some use feather dusters.


never thought about a feather duster or the likes, for a single chick.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

When you have a single chick hatched you'll try just about anything to get it to shut up. Including carrying around in your pocket all day.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Ahh yessss. I have never bad a single chick for long. The rest start popping out.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Here's 2


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Very cute !!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Good going. Are you still over the moon about your first hatch?


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks all for your good tips and info!


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Cute lil Bitties!


----------

